# 12 " flat box problems



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently noticed with my 12 " flatbox that it has been leaking from everywhere possible. The mud runs off the sides and also builds up on the face of the box leaving a mess when running it on the wall. I tried adjusting the blades and that didn't help. The box works great but just leaves a mess on the wall with streaking lines on the sides running off the end of the blade.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Whats the brand, Is it new? Your shoes and blades are not set up right and need adjusted.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm having the same problem I just posted about them and fr8 hit me with this videohttps://youtu.be/BLmJ_GXTkic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Mud too thin?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Mix up a half bucket of JB Weld, run it through the box. Problem solved!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

endo_alley said:


> Mud too thin?



Mines definitely not too thin I run pretty this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Checkers said:


> Mix up a half bucket of JB Weld, run it through the box. Problem solved!


Where have you been Checkers?


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

your jest ****ing retarded.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Terrence35 said:


> I recently noticed with my 12 " flatbox that it has been leaking from everywhere possible. The mud runs off the sides and also builds up on the face of the box leaving a mess when running it on the wall. I tried adjusting the blades and that didn't help. The box works great but just leaves a mess on the wall with streaking lines on the sides running off the end of the blade.



I have had to adjust my blades and since then mud is spewing out the sides also so maybe your blade is adjusted down too far I pulled mine down a bit and it stopped it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

spent $2000 in tools. sill have to use them. lol i think i'm retarded:jester:


----------

